# Packard Bell Overclocking????



## Garb3 (Jun 24, 2007)

hi guy well my bro just got his new comp off his insurance but could only spend it at PCWorld  so anyway i made him get an intel e6300 procy and after i set it up i thought it would go in the bios and try and oc it but there is absolutly no options to do anything the mobo is Cuba (MSI MS-7301) Motherboard with 512mb of ram(i'm makin him get more). well i was just wondering if any of u have had any experience with overclocking these buggers i did a google search for overclocking packard bell pc's and the only thing that i thought was relavant was something about changing jumpers on the mobo but cant find any detailed mobo layout diagrams. so if anyof u can help GREAT!!!


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 24, 2007)

Lol, good luck with that - you aren't going to be able to overclock it through the BIOS unless you can find an unlocked one online (which is very unlikely unless things have changed a lot over the last couple of years). Maybe clockgen would work?


----------



## Frick (Jun 24, 2007)

Packard Bell makes the Worst computers, IMO. I have NOTHING but bad experiences from them.


----------



## Demos_sav (Jun 24, 2007)

Frick said:


> Packard Bell makes the Worst computers, IMO. I have NOTHING but bad experiences from them.



I can't say otherwise...

Have you checked the MSI Webpage?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 24, 2007)

Frick said:


> Packard Bell makes the Worst computers, IMO. I have NOTHING but bad experiences from them.



Packard Bell still exists? !!!


----------



## nflesher87 (Jun 24, 2007)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Packard Bell still exists? !!!



that was my first reaction haha,
our first comp was a packard bell intel pentium I 75mhz with a 4gb HDD!!!
the sad thing is I think it set my parents back about $4k :shadedshu
I'd like to go back in time and smack them before they bought it haha

but yeah your only options are going to be oc'ing through the os such as clockgen, try this thread it should help, it's called laptop overclocking but it's really for any comp with a locked BIOS http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=25716
good luck bro!


----------



## Garb3 (Jun 24, 2007)

thanks for the suggestions guys. 

do u think that in a month or so he will be ok takin out the mobo in there and buyin a differant one??


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 24, 2007)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Packard Bell still exists? !!!



Packard Bell = NEC IIRC.

Edit: Apparently it is now owned by the former eMachines owner. But I still don't understand why my parents' Packard Bell PC uses LiteOn CD drives when NEC make their own, they were definitely owned by NEC when the PC was purchased


----------



## theonetruewill (Jun 24, 2007)

nflesher87 said:


> that was my first reaction haha,
> our first comp was a packard bell intel pentium I 75mhz with a 4gb HDD!!!
> the sad thing is I think it set my parents back about $4k :shadedshu
> I'd like to go back in time and smack them before they bought it haha
> ...



I've written an even more definitive guide for it in Kursah's thread
Thanks for posting the link nflesher


----------



## newconroer (Jun 24, 2007)

Any of the prepackaged computers are going to give you upgrade and overclock issues. A couple being:

A) The boards are generally cheaper quality with limited FSB
B) The boards, 99.9% of the time, will not have optimal thermal paste on the CPU, or competitive heatsinks on the NB/SBridge and/or MOSFET.
C) The BIOS are disasterously locked, but you can check with Compaq to see if there's an advanced menu(usually there is, but it's something basic like system monitor/fan control)
D) The cases are often Micro ATX. I haven't seen a nice overclocking motherboard that wasn't at least ATX size; meaning you'd need a new case altogether.
E) Your hard disk drive might be OEM and therefor locked to the Windows installation. You may have to wipe out Win and start again, and then may still run into a licensing problem.
F) The stock PSU is definatley not capable of supporting OC
G) I haven't looked up that model. Some of those boards do not support PCI E x16 or Dual Channel DRAM.


Without being nosey or forward, roughly how much was the system? And how do you mean he got it off his insurance?; like he received a settlement and wanted to buy himself a gift?


----------



## Kursah (Jun 24, 2007)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Packard Bell still exists? !!!



Yeah my thoughts exactly! I haven't had a Packard Bell PC for over 10 years! I thought they went under for sure!

Garb, I wish you luck with that, maybe clockgen can help, or getting a refund and building his new PC part by part on his budget, even if you can't get the better components for OC-ing it would be better than the Packard Bell.


----------



## theonetruewill (Jun 24, 2007)

Kursah said:


> Yeah my thoughts exactly! I haven't had a Packard Bell PC for over 10 years! I thought they went under for sure!



They are definitely alive and kicking in the UK.
Curry's.digital and PCWorld always have tonnes in stock.


----------



## newconroer (Jun 24, 2007)

Kursah's recommendation to refund it and build piece by piece is sound advice. You can get an ATX case, good PSU, good mobo, chip, monitor, HD and CD drive for just as much as that system cost, or at least it would be competitive.

*Chip  * _Cost_: 130         *Notes*:C2D 6600
*ATX Case  * _Cost_: 30+         *Notes*:  Any you prefer, as long as it's ATX or larger and has nice air flow
*PSU       * _Cost_: 70+        *Notes*:I highly recommend the one I am using but there are others
*Mobo     * _ Cost_:80+          *Notes*: Try something like mine or an equivilant in the same tier. It's not EXTREME, but it'll be more than your brother will know what to do with.
*Monitor   * _Cost_:130+        *Notes*:Any TFT 17" or higher with no more than 12ms(that's a spec you can look up on certain monitors; won't explain it right now)
*HDD      * _Cost_:50+ ??     *Notes*:Not sure what they go for now. (Head size is important on HDD, but that's for another discussion)
*CD Drive   * _Cost_: ??          *Notes*:  Cheap, that's all up to you.


That's a terrible shopping list, but it points out that minus some cables, and possibly a few case fans, that it's more cheap than some Compaq or Packardbell AMD 3500 equivilant with a terrible board in it without any OC capabilties and stuffed into a Micro ATX.

The only benefit to buying a prepackaged computer..and I know this sounds absolutley shady...  but you get a spare case, a backup PSU, a monitor, a spare chip, keyboard/mouse, some heat sinks and fans, misc nuts and screws and if you're DVD/CD or HD fail (which they do often on those machines) you can just throw them the product and serial number and get yourself a replacement 

No, it's not worth spending 600 quid to get just that, but if you've already bought one you cannot return....


Cheers mate, look forward to seeing how you get on with this.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jun 24, 2007)

If the motherboard is indeed MSI, try and find the application called "MSI CoreCentre" on the internet. That overclocks all MSI boards.


----------



## JC316 (Jun 24, 2007)

Frick said:


> Packard Bell makes the Worst computers, IMO. I have NOTHING but bad experiences from them.



I didn't think Packard Bell was still in business, I know they aren't in texas.


----------



## nflesher87 (Jun 24, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> I've written an even more definitive guide for it in Kursah's thread
> Thanks for posting the link nflesher


----------



## Garb3 (Jun 25, 2007)

Without being nosey or forward, roughly how much was the system? And how do you mean he got it off his insurance?; like he received a settlement and wanted to buy himself a gift?[/QUOTE]

wel he got £570 off the insurance but got about £800 of computer

thanks for gettin bk so quick defo goin to try that msi corecentre 
i will post bk in a couple of days when i have had time to fiddle


----------



## newconroer (Jun 25, 2007)

800? Hmm ya return that thing..really, like no, we're serious RETURN IT!


----------

